# Mic for mcacc calibration



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

do I need the mic that came with receiver or can I use a substitute mic?
Pioneer elite vsx 52
Thanks
Cd


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

From my reading on here it would be best to order a replacement mic from pioneer for your specific Pioneer receiver.


> EQ software is calibrated for a microphone with certain specifications so you'll need the mic specific to that model .


Here's the link to the mic on Pioneers web site. Model #APM7010 which may be the same for a lot of receivers of the same year.


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks thats about what I thought. I appreciate the reply,I am going to order one now
thanks
CD


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

No problem, glad to help others here at HTS.


----------

